# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Aumenta la Demanda de las aceitunas peruanas en Los Mercados Internacionales

## abiliosoto

En los últimos años, la *exportación de aceitunas peruanas*ha registrado un crecimiento sostenido. Según cifras de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX), entre enero y julio de este año 2012, los envíos sumaron US$18.8 millones, superior en 12% frente a lo registrado durante el año pasado 2011.Por ello, la tendencia es creciente pues, en 2009, las exportaciones sumaron US$13 millones en similar periodo. Más del 70% de los envíos totales está dirigido al *mercado brasileño*. mas información click en el Link: *http://terrenosagricolas.org/aumenta...ternacionales/ produccion de aceitunas.jpg*Temas similares: Oportunidades de Exportación: ¿Cómo Priorizar Tus Mercados Internacionales? Artículo: Perú derrocha confianza en los mercados internacionales, destaca el MEF Artículo: Aumenta demanda de kiwicha en mercado alemán y de EEUU Artículo: Adex monitoreará mercados internacionales para consolidar potenciales destinos de exportaciones peruanas Las exigencias de los mercados internacionales

----------

